# Puppy theme ideas?



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

We have a really cute litter of 5, 3 girls and 2 boys. I'm having a hard time coming up with a theme for the litter. I'm usually really good at this game, but these guys have me stumped! Any ideas??

The two little sable and white partis are the boys, and the other three are the girls (Sable, black and tan, and black and silver).

Parents are Ch. Sandcastle's Magic Man at Wyndward x Wyndwards The Sky is the Limit (mjr ptd). Both are fully health tested. 

Farah
WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a darling puppy pile! No suggestions on themes, though, sorry!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations Farah, they're so cute. I'm loving that sable girl all tucked in there. You could always go with a winter theme, or Valentines Day -- close enough, or a presidential theme.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Or, since tomorrow is Superbowl Sunday, you could do a football theme.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri...it might be time for you and I to fight over the little sable girl....:biggrin1: I can't wait to see more pictures of this little pile of pups.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

A football theme could be fun! Steeler, Tampa, Card, Half-Time, Snacks? 

Good ideas guys. Isn't that sable girl cute? She looks just like Visa (the mommy) did as a puppy. 

Farah


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

With the Sandcastle and Sky as parents, I'd do a "Beach" theme. Sunny, Surfer, Buffett, etc.  They are absolutely precious! Congratulations!

K.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Farah - your puppies are just so beautiful! Congrats on a great litter!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I always wanted a black and tan....hmmmmm. I think a super bowl theme would be good.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

My sister thought we should do a squirrel in movies theme...like Skrat from Ice Age, the one from enchanted, there is one in Open Season, and Hammy was the one in Over the Hedge...of course, my sister also thinks we should name one Bow Chicka Wow Wow! LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Both sire and dam are beautiful. I can't wait to see how they develop.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Farah, what gorgeous little puppies! I like the Valentines theme myself because they're so sweet looking, but you could do alot with the Superbowl as well. 
Gina


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

On second thought, I just saw the rest of the thread. I also like Kara's idea of a beach theme since the parents are Sandcastle and Sky
Gina


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

The father is "Presto" and dam is "Visa" if that helps. 

Maybe thinking warm will help! Vacation spots? 

Cayman,Maui, Tahiti....places with beaches?

From our last litter, his new parents honeymooned in Cabo San Lucas, and they named the puppy Wyndwards Honeymoon Ain't Over Yet, and they call him Cabo. So cute!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

*A few more pics*

We'll see if this works, here are a few more pics of the babies so you can see their cute faces.

The two boys. One boy is teeny, and we've been feeding him extra to keep him hydrated

The three girls. So cute!

And the babies with Mom!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooh...I like the Superbowl theme...

Boys: Warner and Tomlin (love the Steelers coach!)

Girls: Steele, Lombardi and Polamalu (love him too!)

Can y'all tell who I'm pulling for?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, mommy looks beautiful, but exhausted.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations. They are going to be stunning once they get the fluff. The markings are all nice. I like the Superbowl theme. Some of the names already mentioned are great.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Super Bowl or beach theme sounds good! 

I've got my fingers crossed that your tiny boy plumps up soon. He's won my heart with his adorable little self.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

How about a castles theme? Each pup named after a famous castle.
Ross
Windsor
Buckingham (Bucky)
Blarney
Hearst

Triona


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Thats a great idea Triona! I'll do some castle research!


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

*Castles in the sky*

I think you should theme the puppies using the phrase " Castles in the Sky".
To build Catles in the sky is to set goals for yourself that you think are unattainable.
I think you should go with that theme & do names like
Hope--- Wyndward's Hope Floats
Dream- Wyndward's Pipe Dreams
Wish- Wyndward"s Wish Upon A Star
Whimsy-Wyndwad"s Caught up in Whimsy
Imagine- Wydward's In A World of Imagination


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on the new litter! They are beautiful pups. Mom is gorgeous. I love the sable parti boys, but there's a sable girl that I might be rooting for. :biggrin1:

I also love the castles theme. Here are a few ideas:

For a Spanish theme: http://www.idealspain.com/pages/places/buildings/Castlevocab.htm

Famous Spanish Castles ------ 
Alcazar
Castel del Monte
Castillo de Coca
Fuensaldana
Penafiel

Famous Italian castles ----- 
Bari
Castelvecchio
Fenis
Sacra di San Michele
San Gimigniano


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ashley, great ideas !!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

You guys are really good at this game!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Oh Oh, they are wonderful. Love them all, but esp. the sable. And those little cow puppies, oh my!
Since you have the Wyndward name, how about weather names: windy, breezy, sunny, cloudy, rainy, etc.


----------



## QueenFey (Jan 22, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Congratulations Farah, they're so cute. I'm loving that sable girl all tucked in there. You could always go with a winter theme, or Valentines Day -- close enough, or a presidential theme.


That's a very good idea, i am leaning towards a presidential theme it was one heck of a historical event


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Marj, you are quite the scholar, such amazing and esoteric names. Mine are those of a simpleton, LOL. Ashley, I LOVE yours. I'm sure there are other great ones, but I haven't had time to read this entire thread.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Farah, congratulations to you, Presto & Visa! That is a beautiful assortment of colors in your litter.

I'm no help with the theme. I'm always trying to figure out my own and getting help from my puppy families.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly! I'm usually pretty good at this, but it takes me a week or two, and usually by the time they are 2 weeks old, I've stewed on it enough and have decided what their names are. 8) But I wanted to get these babies named sooner! Most have their forever homes waiting for them, so wanted names so everyone would know which is which. 

Farah


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I totally understand! I'm itching if my pups don't have litter identification names by the time they are two days old. LOL!

I don't know if you remember, but I still take notice of anything with Presto. He was my buddy here when he was so young. I got to see him at our weekly conformation classes too. That was before he was "Presto", but I haven't forgotten him!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

That's right! You knew him when he was "Zack!" He is just a darling boy. He makes us smile everyday. He is a clown, and loves his mommy SOOO much! 

The only problem with starting this thread is now I have TOO many good ideas. 8)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Save them! You'll want to have some reserve ideas for another day.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What adorable wee-little pups. I am very partial to the little sable girl. Looks exactly like Evye when she was first born. I'm favoring the football theme given the Super Bowl. You got lots of great ideas here. Congratulations.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Farah...I love the name game...and I will be happy to trade some name ideas for a little girl ....What a great assortment of colors-- I can't wait to watch them grow. Do you think the sables will stay red like their mom?

As the proud inventor of the IWAP, can I just say...well, IWAP!!!

i'll be back with some ideas


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Missy, you are too funny! One of these days you'll get a puppy, and won't we all faint! 8) 

Looking forward to your name ideas?

Both parents of this litter are sables with grey masks, so I think this little girl will probably keep some color, and not cream out completely. This is Visa's first litter, but from what Presto has produced before, they seem to hold color, which is nice. 

Farah


----------

